# How Much Water Should You Drink Per Day?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I???m always amazed at how many people seem to know the answer to this question yet in practice they fail. Everybody I???ve talked to seems to know that 8-12 glasses of water a day is the recommended standard.But if I ask them how many glasses of water have you consumed today? The answer is usually [...]

*Read More...*


----------

